# Help with questions on a 3D background



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

I've decided to take my tank to the next level by adding a 3D background. I'm looking for feedback on a product I'm considering. Here is a link to the 3d background . http://www.atg-scape.com/en/28-rock-background. Here are my questions.

1. becasue of my tank size, the background will come in 2 sections. My tank is already established so I don't want to permanently affix the background with silicone. Nor do i want to silicone the 2 pieces together? The instructions say that you don't have to silicone the background in place. Does anyone have experience with this? Can I install without siliconing?

2. How difficult is it to cut/drill holes in this background?

3. The background is made with this mesh material on the sides to keep the fish from swimming around. What do you do with the mesh? How do you secure it?

4. I have a 75 gallon tank that I recently upgraded from a 55. I love the additional space in the 75. I'm worried that although the background is only 2-3 inches deep, that my tank will feel like a 55 again. Anyone have any feedback on using a 3d in a 75? Is it worth the loss of space?

5. I'm also considering a slimline background as a second choice. If you have a slimline background, do you like it? Would you purchase again, or do you wish you had got a 3d background?

Please feel free to comment on any of my issues. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1-yes, how do the instructions tell you to do it? 
2-I don't have that brand, but I use a hole cutter on a drill for mine...easy. But...if you will not install, why do you need holes?
3-are there instructions on this? Mine are siliconed to the sides. I do have mesh in the filter intake holes, I siliconed the mesh onto the back of the background before installation.
4-I do and it's worth it.
5-I have both in a 75G...one slimline and one 3D. Both are nice, but I like the 3D better.


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> 1-yes, how do the instructions tell you to do it?
> 2-I don't have that brand, but I use a hole cutter on a drill for mine...easy. But...if you will not install, why do you need holes?
> 3-are there instructions on this? Mine are siliconed to the sides. I do have mesh in the filter intake holes, I siliconed the mesh onto the back of the background before installation.


1. The instructions say you can install with or without silicone. I'm just wondering how secure it will be without silicone.
2. I intend to hide my intake tubes behind the background. I thought I will need holes to circulate the water. Is this not true? 
3. No, there are no real instructions on how you install this feature.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

This is from their website in the FAQ section.

Q: How to install 3d Background?

A: You just have slide the background in. Background doesn't float. You can fix it and level it with gravel or stones. You can use silicone, but it's not necessary in most cases.

1. Background should be first rinsed with water to remove possible dust
2. Drain your tank a bit to avoid spillage during sliding the background inside your tank
3. Slide the background inside the tank
4. Use gravel, substrate or stones to level it up. If the background height is too small use extra gravel or stones to make it higher.
5. Water level should be less then background top edge, so fish will not swim behind it
6. Use side nets/mesh - fold them
7. You can adjust the size of background using jigsaw or angle grinder.
8. You can drill holes for pipes, water inlet or outlet using normal drill
9. All heater and pipes can be hidden behind the background, but it is recommended to use additional power head/small internal filter to increase warm water circulation. Place internal filter close to heater to push out warm water from behind the background.
10. Thin background doesn't have side mesh, it should be siliconed to the back wall of your tank if you don't want your fish swim behind it. It's too thin to use mesh on sides.
11. If you ordered background in 2 sections, to get best visual effect, use clear silicone in the joint. So the line of cut will not be much visible. You don't have to use clips provided , but only silicone or both.
12. Cleaning of the background - use sponge to remove algae's. Don't use any chemicals for cleaning, only water from your aquarium.

Q: Is the 3d Background flexible?

A: No, background is not flexible, it's solid and you can't bend it, as it's made from polyresin

Q: How can I trim the background?

A: You can use jigsaw, handsaw or angled grinder to cut background. If you don't have any DIY skills we can supply you background custom built according to given dimensions

The following answers are mine. I don't own this product.
Please note Step #11, if the background is in 2 pieces, you can either use silicone to join the 2 panels together or use the provided clips. The use of silicone will require the tank to be empty of water and will require at least 72 hours to cure the silicone.

You also may need spacers behind the 3D background in order to keep the background in the correct position vertically. I would recommend 4 spacers at the bottom and 4 spacers at the top.

Yes you will need to drill holes in the background if you will be placing your filter intakes behind the background. See Step #8 and #9.


----------



## swimmingwiththefish (Aug 23, 2012)

Deeda said:


> This is from their website in the FAQ section.
> 
> Q: How to install 3d Background?
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, but I already read the FAQs. I'm asking if people have personal experience that they can share. For eg. just because the company says that you can drill or cut with a saw does not mean that it's easy to accomplish this task.

Thanks for providing the suggestion to add spacers. This was helpful.


----------



## nikonian (May 17, 2013)

Use a Dremel to cut the background. If you are installing the background to an established tank then glue a few small magnets to the back of the background to hold it in place. Otherwise aquarium silicone in a few places on the back is fine.

I use the backgrounds from http://www.designsbynature.net and they are similar to what you are looking at. My current tank has both their slimline and deluxe background installed. https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/ ... 2030_n.jpg (best i can do with mobil phone in low light lol)


----------

